
The Twelve Networking Truths (1996) - tzhenghao
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1925
======
pwaivers
> _No matter how hard you push and no matter what the priority, you can 't
> increase the speed of light._

This reminds of one of favorite videos with the famous Grace Hopper:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEpsKnWZrJ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEpsKnWZrJ8).
She visualizes the speed of light to aid family, students and generals.

~~~
pasbesoin
Except by e.g. switching from fiber to microwave -- in certain constrained and
financially motivated circumstances, such as regional and local transmission
for the purpose of electronic trading.

Or so I've read; not my thing.

But it's a reminder not to take anything for granted -- not even "truths".

------
pwaivers
> _Every old idea will be proposed again with a different name and a different
> presentation, regardless of whether it works._

Sounds like all modern JS frameworks :)

~~~
illiac_1962
That is nothing to smile about.

------
corndoge
_(5) It is always possible to aglutenate multiple separate problems into a
single complex interdependent solution. In most cases this is a bad idea._

Ignored by every technical RFC on L2/3 networking published after this
document

------
mwcremer
Fallacies of Distributed Computing

    
    
      1. The network is reliable.
      2. Latency is zero.
      3. Bandwidth is infinite.
      4. The network is secure.
      5. Topology doesn't change.
      6. There is one administrator.
      7. Transport cost is zero.
      8. The network is homogeneous.
    

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallacies_of_distributed_compu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallacies_of_distributed_computing)

------
arthurcolle
I learned a great word today - aglutenate

~~~
m-p-3
The word is misspelled, it's agglutinate.

~~~
fit2rule
.. otherwise known as 'glom'.

------
illiac_1962
The twelve truths of systems development it seems. All of this applies to
software.

